# Nick Perumov



## Eamon

Has anyone read anything of this author? He is the most popular fantasy writer in Russia. 

He had become extremely known after his first trilogy (*The Ring of Darkness*). It is a continuation of The LOTR took place 300 years after War of The Ring.

I should say when I started to read Elven Blade (part 1 from The Ring of Darkness) I thought I was reading an another Tolkien's book. Perumov managed to keep JRRTs style and spirit. But the more I read, the less Tolien's spirit I felt in this book. In the end I understood that there was no more anything from Tolkiens world (except locations and names of some characters).

Main characters of this book are Folko Brandybuck - hobbit, Thorin and Strory - dwarves from Blue Montains. The antagonist is Olmer - Boromirs ancestor who gathered Nazgul's Rings and forged from them new Ring. 

This book unfortunately isn't translated to English. As I know only one Perumov's book is translated to English - *Godsdoom:The Book of Hagen*. (In Russian: Gibel' Bogov - *Death of the Gods*)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nick_Perumov


----------



## HLGStrider

I know of a few Russian fantasy authors (not from reading, from working in a Barnes & Noble for six months and reading their newsletters), but I am afraid I haven't heard of him. Any idea if there is a plan to publish the books in English?


----------

